# Keyboard backspace won't work properly



## dansilva

I have a problem and it has been there for a while.

When I write..say an essay on MS word if I wanna delete some word I usually use "backspace" key. Problem here is that it wont work continuously. If I press "shift" and "backspace" key at the same time then it works rapidly.

usually in a keyboard this "backspace" key should work rapidly when applied in MS words.

My keyboard is Cherry Keyboard.

all helps appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DCIScouts

You might have a setting in Word altered somehow to prevent rapid delete without hitting the shift key.  Should be somewhere in the advanced settings of MS Word...


----------



## potshot87

Maybe you need a new keyboard? This would especially be the case if you bought one of those cheap keyboards ($5-$10 range; dunno what a "Cherry keyboard" costs). The cheap ones tend to stop working real fast.


----------



## dansilva

> You might have a setting in Word altered somehow to prevent rapid delete without hitting the shift key. Should be somewhere in the advanced settings of MS Word...



It doesnt apply to just MS word but for all others (even right now).  I chekced on MS words "options" but nothing I could possibly come up with that relates.



> Maybe you need a new keyboard? This would especially be the case if you bought one of those cheap keyboards ($5-$10 range; dunno what a "Cherry keyboard" costs). The cheap ones tend to stop working real fast.



I got the Cherry Keyboard about £30-40 price range so thats not cheap for a keyboard in UK.


----------



## pfclassic

Check the keyboard settings in the control panel.  Your repeat delay may be turned up very high.  Try turning it down.


----------



## dansilva

pfclassic said:
			
		

> Check the keyboard settings in the control panel.  Your repeat delay may be turned up very high.  Try turning it down.



Tried that no use.


----------



## dansilva

I actually found the solution after long hard think, I uninstalled the keyboard program then it worked. Thanks for all your replies.


----------

